# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  MEDICAMENT VETMEDIN 5 MG

## LANCASTER

_Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Voilà, ma chienne que j'ai adopté il y a maintenant 4 ans, nous ne savons pas trop son âge malgré la date inscrite par le véto de la SPA Janvier 2002 cela lui ferait à ce jour 12 ans mais apparement son coeur et les poumons disent un peu plus. De toute manière là n'est pas le plus important. 
Je m'étais aperçu depuis quelques temps qu'elle voulait toujours cracher, donc ayant déjà eu ce problème avec un caniche adopté à l'âge de 12 ans, j'ai reconnu malheureusement les sy_mtomes, elle est cardiaque. Donc depuis 1 semaine, diurétique et VETMEDIN 5 mg à vie (1/2 cachat matin et soir) le seul problème, c'est que ce médicament est très cher.

Auriez vous des idées ou je pourrais me procurer ce médicament à un coût moindre (je suis au chomage comme beaucoup, malheureusement)

Merci de vos suggestions ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## éliz

on a le même soucis avec les chiens au refuge mais malheureusement je ne pense pas qu'on puisse remplacer le vetmedin

ps: je déplace votre post dans la rubrique chien

----------


## didou752

Je confirme malheureusement qu'il n'existe aucun équivalent en France pour le vetmedin à ce jour. Il me semble avoir lu une fois quand j'avais fait la recherche qu'il n’existait qu'au Japon pour le moment en usage humain.

----------


## LANCASTER

_Je vais voir avec mon véto s'il n'existe pas un médicament humain qui pourrait convenir à notre chienne. Si cette possibilité existe bien je vous l'indiquerai semaine prochaine_

----------


## Houitie

J'ai demandé pour mon chien l'an dernier et non, hélas aucun médicament ne peut remplacer le vetmedim... 

Il y a des médicaments un peu différent mais l'effet n'est pas le meme d'apres mon véto.

----------


## lim

Je ne sais pas combien vous les achetez mais sur un site ils sont à : 50 comprimés pour 67,90 euros et 100 gélules pour 89,90 sans frais de port.

----------


## LANCASTER

le vetmedin que je donne est en comprimé de 5 mg et non en gélule. Par contre, quel est le site en question Merci beaucoup Actuellement j'ai réglé à mon véto 58 euros les 50 comprimés et ce pour un traitement de 1 mois environ.

----------


## Houitie

Pour Filou, 12 kg environ j'en avais pour 70 euros par mois.

----------


## LANCASTER

Il faudrait faire un achat groupé comme sur d'autres sites et avoir ainsi un prix beaucoup moins cher qu'individuellement

----------


## stik

Sinon, il faut faire les pharmacies et demander les prix. ça ne change pas beaucoup, mais parfois on gagne quelques euros.

----------


## P'tite souris

tu n'as pas de grosses pharmacies, style Lafayette, par chez toi ?

----------


## frimousse copra

vous devrais allez voir a la pharmacie car les médicament son beaucoup moint  cherre car ma petite caniche prenait vetmedin de 1;25mg 
2 par jour je payer 24euro 50 pour une boite de 50

----------


## LANCASTER

P'TITE SOURIS  


> tu n'as pas de grosses pharmacies, style Lafayette, par chez toi ?


Qu'est ce exactement LAFAYETTE???????

----------


## P'tite souris

C'est une chaîne de phramacies qui achètent de gros volumes, ils sont donc beaucoup moins cher. Tu en a a toulouse et Lyon notament. En tapant pharmacie lafayette sur Google tu devrais trouver la liste facilement  ::

----------


## LANCASTER

Ok merci beaucoup

----------


## Pitchoun'

Pour info le générique du Vetmedin est le Cardisure. 
Mon chien de 20 kg prend 1/2 cachet matin et soir, coût 30 euros mensuel.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Oui j'ai demandé à une amie pharmacienne, le CARDISURE.

Il y a quasiment toujours un générique infiniment moins cher et vendu en plus gros conditionnement, avec un coupe pilules on peut fractionner les cachets avec précision.

----------


## lili2000

la cardisure s'appelle le zelys maintenant, il existe en 10mg (secable)

----------


## TiaVénus

Peut-on acheter le CARDISURE en pharmacie _car moi je n'arrive pas à le trouver ailleurs que chez mon vétérinaire_ ...

----------


## Pitchoun'

> Peut-on acheter le CARDISURE en pharmacie _car moi je n'arrive pas à le trouver ailleurs que chez mon vétérinaire_ ...


Je ne sais pas, je vais justement essayer bientôt pour voir s'il y a une différence de prix.

----------


## gloriad

Bonjour , j aimerai savoir si vous donnez également une alimentation spéciale . Mon chien est également sous fortekor et vetmedin. Merci pour votre reponse.

----------


## Pitchoun'

Mon chien est sous cardisure (générique de vetmedin) et non il conserve la même alimentation (croquettes sans céréales). Le véto sait ce qu'il mange et ne m'a pas demandé de changer d'ailleurs...

----------


## gloriad

Merci , il ne m a pas proposé de changer d alimentation mais comme je sais qu il existe des croquettes spéciales . Quand je lis la composition ça ne me donne pas spécialement envie changer sachant que le premier ingrédient c est le riz avant la viande. Ç est pas ce que j ai pour habitude de lui donner . Merci pour votre réponse

----------


## lili2000

J'ai demandé à ma véto, apparemment, les omégas 3 sont très bons pour le coeur (ainsi que pour la peau et d'autres organes)
il y a de produits exprès (cardiguard) mais ma véto m'a dit qu'il y en avait dans la plupart des bonnes croquettes.
le sel n'a par contre pas autant d'importance que pour nous.

----------


## Michèle B

le cardisure n'est pas un générique du vetmédin 

mon caniche prend du cardisure,  dimazon et du phytophale et une alimentation sans sel 
on ne trouve le cardisure que chez les vétos , par contre le reste je le prends à ma pharmacie  c'est beaucoup moins cher , mon pharmacien me les commande en même temps que les  médicaments pour 2 de mes autres chiens karsivan 50, silicure ......

le vetmédin vous pouvez l'avoir  en pharmacie ,  c'est un peu moins cher que chez les vétos

----------


## Poska

Je profite de ce post pour poser une question à propos de zelys et vetmedin.
J'ai vu 4 vétos différents depuis que j'ai une chienne qui prend ce traitement. Les 3 premiers ont bien insisté sur le fait de lui donner 1h avant les repas. Le dernier me dit que ça n'a pas d'importance, le tout étant de bien respecter 12h entre 2 prises.
Alors, j'écoute qui?  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

Coucou Poska, j'ai un chien sous Zelys et je veille pour ma part à respecter 12 h entre les 2 prises et celui du matin est donné 1h avant sa gamelle.

----------


## Fahn

Pour le Zelys, je ne sais pas, en revanche, Smiley prenait du Vetmedin, on ne m'a jamais conseillé d'attendre 1h avant le repas pour lui donner, elle n'en avait en revanche qu'une fois par jour.

----------


## Pitchoun'

Voilà ce qui est noté sur la fiche officielle du Zélys : 
_Mises en garde particulières à chaque espèce cible:
__Le médicament doit être administré au moins une heure avant les repas, car labsorption est réduite en cas dingestion simultanée de nourriture.
_http://s355685463.onlinehome.fr/deta...nt.php?id=2530

----------


## Poska

J'ai regardé les notices des 2, c'est la même chose: pas d'ingestion de nourriture dans l'heure qui suit la prise, et prises espacées d'environ 12h.
Donc je vais continuer à bien respecter le "1h avant les repas", ça me semble le plus important.
Merci pour vos avis  ::

----------


## sylviana

Pareil pour le vetmedin, faut attendre 1 h, sinon le médicament est moins efficace, et bien respecter les 12h d'intervalle.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

oh bah zen même temps! Le vetmedin, ça me fait remonter tout un tas de souvenirs pas forcément réjouissants...

----------


## COELIO

Bonjour,je découvre ce forum et trouve certaines questions auxquelles je peux répondre,alors c'est avec plaisir que je prends part à ce forum pour confirmer que le cardisure peut être acheté dans certaines pharmacies qui sont en relation avec des grossistes pour vétérinaire,le pharmacien vous demandera la prescription vétérinaire,car c'est un médicament délivré sous ordonnance.
Pour ma part,j'ai traité ma petite Candy avec du cardisure 2.5 mg acheté en pharmacie,boite de 100 cps pour le prix de 45 euros.
On le trouve aussi en vente sur le net,mais le prix n'est pas avantageux.
Bonne journée.

----------


## mademoisellecha

> J'ai regardé les notices des 2, c'est la même chose: pas d'ingestion de nourriture dans l'heure qui suit la prise, et prises espacées d'environ 12h.
> Donc je vais continuer à bien respecter le "1h avant les repas", ça me semble le plus important.
> Merci pour vos avis


Est ce que c'est OK selon toi de donner du vetmedin (ou du zelys) 1 à 2h après le seul et unique repas de la journée d'un chien (ayant lieu le soir), au lieu d'1h avant comme préconisé ?

Car le chien en question doit être nourri vers 19h chaque jour mais la personne qui s'en occupe est absente de 9h du mat (donc la première moitié du zelys/vetmedin est donnée juste avant ce départ au boulot) à 19h (heure à laquelle si le chien ne mange pas il se transforme en gremlins) - avec une pause le midi pour le pipi mais bon dans le cas présent on s'en tape. 

Du coup pour respecter les 12h ET le fait d'administrer le vetmedin/zelys hors repas, il faudrait que les heures de prise soient 9h et 21h. Mais le chien mange à 19. 

C'est grave?

Sinon on peut décaler la prise du soir à 20h mais ça décale aussi celle du matin à 8h et à mon avis à 8h la personne (ma mère, donc, hein, on va le dire, mais c'est pas son chien) n'a pas encore la lumière à tous les étages.

Je me relis et j'ai l'air d'une personne folle  ::

----------


## éliz

vous pouvez pas nourir le chien deux fois par jour?

----------


## mademoisellecha

Heu why not mais pourquoi donc?

----------


## éliz

Comme ça tu pourras espacer les prises de 12h et le chien aura moins faim puisqu'il aura mangé le matin et ne se transformera plus en grimlins  ::

----------


## mademoisellecha

Genre 1/2 comprimé à 8h, manger à 9h, 1/2 comprimé à 20h, manger à 21h ? 

Ça doit pouvoir se faire, et je profite de t'avoir là pour te demander, est ce que le repas en 2x est recommandé pour un chien au régime sévère?

----------


## éliz

oui c'est ça  :: 
moi on m'a toujours conseillé 2 repas par jour pour éviter ou du moins minimiser le risque de torsion d'estomac et aussi parce qu'ils sont justement moins affamé quand ils mangent en deux fois
et c'est mieux qu'il y ai moins à digérer d'un coup

----------


## mademoisellecha

Merci pour tes conseils éliz  ::

----------


## Vero36

Oups, mes chiens ont du vetmedin, enfin Zelys maintenant et je leur donne durant leur repas....
Je vois ma véto samedi, je lui demanderai mais apparemment je ne fais pas correctement là....

----------


## chantalpascal

Bonjour, étant nouvelle ici j' ai un souci avec le vetmedin ( à croquer). Mon filou se sauve rien qu' à l' odeur de ce demi cachet, j' ai donc broyé et réparti dans ses repas mais depuis hier il refuse de manger là ou il sent qu'il y a le vetmedin. Le vétérinaire m' a dit de lui mettre dans le repas que ce n' est pas grave si il le prend avec de la nourriture. Y a t'il quelque chose d' autre que le vetmedin ( moins écurant? allez-y passez juste votre langue dessus et vous comprendrez, c' est très salé et amer. Moi aussi si j' étais Filou je ne toucherai plus à ma gamelle. C'est cher payé pour n' avoir aucun résultats. Surtout qu'il doit manger sans sel ce cachet est salé alors je n' y comprend plus rien. Demain je vais voir le vétérinaire pour demander si le 2,5 en gélule est aussi amer? A force de refuser de manger Filou a perdu 2kg (il en avait 15) son état se dégrade et il faut que j' agisse au plus vite. Merci si quelquun a une solution. J' ai déjà cherché en homéopathie mais rien pour le coeur. Filou ne mange pas de croquettes, il a toujours manger du frais ( viande avec haricots et pâtes)

----------


## Poska

Je donne le vetmedin en gélule, enrobé d'un bout de pâtée, Choupette connaît les heures et le réclame!

----------


## chantalpascal

il repère tout! même le demi diurétique que je cache dans le trou d' un frolic, il le trouve et le sort. Bon c' est tout petit donc facile à cacher mais le demi vetmédin si gros et impossible a cacher ni même dans du jambon ou autre. Il a 11ans mais un flaire comme je n'ai jamais vu.

----------


## didou752

Le truc miracle avec Pin'up c'est le pâté de foie. Ca sent fort, ça colle et elle adore. Je l'achète en tube sur zooplus pour des questions pratiques, et tout les jours matin et soir c'est elle qui se met devant l'armoire à pharmacie en chouinant pour avoir sa gélule.
Par contre les frolic c'est pas top, et ça ne m'étonne pas qu'il repère le comprimé si il est juste calé dans le trou. il faut des trucs à forte odeur type fromage, pâté,...

----------


## phacélie

s'il est assez gourmand pour attraper/gober les friandises  ( ptit bout de saucisse, vachequirit, pâté... )au vol, peut-être essayer d'en envoyer une ou deux "nature " et la suivante "fourrée" discrètement  ?

----------


## lili2000

J'ai eu le cas avec mon premier chien cardiaque, il fallait lui mettre dans la gueule, et il recrachait souvent  :: , mais c'était valable pour tous les médicaments.
Désolée, çà n'aide pas  :: 

Mon chien actuel qui est sous vetmedin le prend comme une friandise (ainsi que les autres médicaments).
A la clinique, la majorité des chiens le prennent bien. Votre chien a-t-il d'autres problèmes (rénaux ...) ?

vous en avez parlé avec votre véto ?

Bon courage

----------


## Emma38

Je mets le vetmédin dans de la rillette de poulet rôti (ou n'importe quelle autre rillette), c'est très mou et bien gouteux. Il faut bien l'enrober de partout. Dans le corned-beef, aussi... mais pas aussi mou et gouteux. Paté de foie aussi...

----------


## chantalpascal

Impossible il est "fine gueule" mange tout en tout petit bout et déteste le fromage même le foie gras qu'on lui a fait gouter il ne le mange pas! Bizarre! Coté steack haché aussi que du frais, un jour ma mère lui a cuit un soit disant steack haché congelé genre 1er prix ou on se demande si il y a de la viande, il ne l' a pas touché! Après ça les "scientifiques" disent qu'un chien n' a pas de goût, qu'il peut manger tous les jours la même chose!

----------


## Emma38

Et acheter des petites gélules vides (en pharmacie) et piler le vetmédin... et mettre sa gélule dans la gamelle ?

----------


## Poska

Mais il mange correctement sans le cachet?
Si oui il faut lui mettre au fond de la gorge, il n'y a pas d'autres solutions, il ne faut pas le laisser maigrir à cause d'un simple cachet...
C'est désagréable mais ça dure 1 seconde et le cachet est avalé, une bonne récompense derrière et c'est oublié.

----------


## chantalpascal

Filou a eu une prise de sang qui était parfaite, aucun soucis de ce coté. Juste le coeur bien trop gros sur la radio. En ce moment il tousse au reveil mais ca passe vite. J' ai peur de l'oedem pulmonaire qu'on entend partout. Le diurétique aide quand même. Il devrait faire une échocardiographie mais c' est à 20km et impossible de l' emmener en voiture car l'a c'est la mort assurée! Il ne tient pas 2 minutes en voiture, hurle tout ce qu'il peut et a le coeur qui bat très vite et les yeux qui sortent! Sa mère était aussi comme lui.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Demain je vois voir le vétérinaire si il peut lui donner en gélule car bien plus petite que le cachet à croquer qui mesure 2 cm!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Demain je vois voir le vétérinaire si il peut lui donner en gélule car bien plus petite que le cachet à croquer qui mesure 2 cm!

----------


## lili2000

La gélule n'existe qu'en 5mg (et donc non sécable)
Il faudrait peut-être voir avec le zelys (équivalent dans une autre marque)

----------


## didou752

Ou alors faire reconditionner les gélules de 5mg en gélules de 2mg par un pharmacien.

----------


## phacélie

bonjour chantal,
alors, qu' a dit le véto de Filou ?

----------


## mademoisellecha

> Ou alors faire reconditionner les gélules de 5mg en gélules de 2mg par un pharmacien.


Je crois que ça coûte un peu cher ça non ? Le vetmedin étant déjà pas donné... 
Moi je divisais à l'oeil.. sur une feuille de plastique, je versais le contenu de la gélule et je séparais en deux tas semblables. C'était peut être pas OK au dixième de mg près, mais en s'appliquant bien, ça fait le job.

----------


## Emma38

Ca coute cher de faire reconditionner un médoc... Je le fais pour de l'Hémigox*ne, je paie env. 23e pour 68 gélules, alors que le médoc est peu cher. Mais je n'ai pas le choix.

Hier, j'ai eu du Cardis*re à la place du Vetm*din 1,25mg... le cachet est tout petit et sécable, ben ça me convient mieux pour mon petit York ! Parce qu'il a d'autres médocs et plus petit c'est, mieux ça me va... ::

----------


## chantalpascal

Filou a reçu 4 cachets gratuit du veterinaire afin d' essayer pendant 2 jours c'est du zelys.Sympa ce vétérinaire qui n'est pas le mien. Maintenant je reste chez lui! Si Je lui coupe en 4 comme sécable et lui cache dans petit cube de jambon. Ce matin il est un peu dans le gaz en plus ses intestins font du bruit. Bah comme nous ils ont des hauts et des bas. Je suis retourné chez le veterinaire et j'ai eu des cachets mais j' ai dis que le mieux est qu'il me donne le 5mg comme ça j' ai que 1 demi à lui donner matin et soir. Le cardisure est bien moins amer et salé que le vetmedin et c'est la même molécule. A midi il aura un bon steack haché frais en espérant qu'il le mange car déjà hier il n' a pas beaucoup mangé. La petite chienne à ma soeur ne mange pratiquement rien en ce moment. Surement quelque chose dans l' air.

----------


## phacélie

le cardisure est " appétant " normalement...

comment va Filou ?

----------


## les choupinous

bonjour. 
mon chien prenait du vetmedin 1.25 , 1cp le matin et 1cp le soir
comme plus de vetmedin, elle l'a remplacé par zelys . excusez moi mais cardisure et zelys c'est pareil?
pour que ça me revienne moins cher elle m'a donné du zelys2,5 et donc je lui donne  1/2 cp le matin et pareil le soir. 30cp :15,90 euros chez le véto.
je vais aussi me renseigner en pharmacie.

----------


## Pitchoun'

Vetmedin, Zelys et Cardisure c'est la même molécule : le Pimobendane.
J'ai payé (comme toi) 30 euros pour Zelys 5mg pour 1 mois. Après mon véto m'a proposé une bonne affaire, c'est à dire passer au dosage 10mg (1/4 compr matin et soir), c'est plus éco, j'en ai pris pour 1 an soit 226 euros ou 18 euros/mois.

----------


## les choupinous

sauf que moi ça fait 15.90 par mois....

----------


## Pitchoun'

> sauf que moi ça fait 15.90 par mois....


Oui et moi 30 euros pour du *5MG* et toi du 2.5MG.

----------


## colibri102011

Bonsoir,
pouvez vous me dire ou vous achetez le cardisure je demande dans les pharmacies réponse non et le veto m'a dit qu il n y avait pas encore de générique pour le vetmedin...ma chienne a un traitement lourds et financièrement c'est difficile si je pouvais trouver son traitement moins cher ce serait super..merci de me répondre.Merci d avance pour votre réponse. cdt

----------


## phacélie

> pouvez vous me dire ou vous achetez le cardisure


chez le véto.

----------


## Pitchoun'

Effectivement j'achète aussi le Cardisure chez le véto. J'avais tenté de me le procurer en pharmacie(s), on m'a expliqué qu'ils n'avaient pas les mêmes fournisseurs et que certains médocs étaient vendus exclusivement chez les vétos.

----------


## Jade01

Bonjour , 

Je rappelle que le don et la vente de médicaments sont interdits ,  vous pouvez vous donner des conseils ou des bons plans , mais en aucun cas les vendre entre vous . 

Dons de médicaments interdits : loi relative à la délivrance de médicaments

----------


## louloutte82

Bonjour, 

Mon chien Tuco est cardiaque depuis 6 bons mois et a un lourd traitement. je paye environ 140/150 euros pour 5 semaines de médocs chez le véto...

je cherche à avoir son traitement moins cher...

Pouvez vous me dire si on peut acheter tout ça en pharmacie:
- Zelys 5
- Nelio 20
- tempora 100
- libéo 40

ou avez vous d'autres adresses sur le net pour trouver tout ça?

Je vous remercie.

----------


## lili2000

la plupart des ces médicaments existent en humaine mais il faut trouver un véto qui accepte de faire l'ordonnance

----------


## louloutte82

j'irai au culot et jlui demanderai! merci!

----------


## Lou

Je remonte le topic, la vieille lévrier de ma mère doit maintenant prendre du Vetmedin (2 fois 5 mg par jour).

Vous confirmez que le zelys est le générique et qu'il revient moins cher ? A titre d'info ça vous revient à combien (vetmedin, zelys ou équivalent) ?

----------


## borneo

> Pour Filou, 12 kg environ j'en avais pour 70 euros par mois.


La plaquette de 10 comprimés de 2.5mg m'a coûté 7.15 chez le véto. Mon chien de 10.8kg prend 1/2 comprimé matin et soir.

----------


## cleomurielle

donnez le a votre veto  moi il m a donné une boite entamee au debut et je n ai rien du payer     je cherche aussi a savoir si la generique existe deja   merci

----------


## cleomurielle

ma petite cleo labrador 4 ans est sous vetmedin 5mg   2x par jour      tildiem  50mg jour 25mg nuit donc gellules a faire fabriquer chez pharmacien chaque deux mois rn plus du prix medocs  et lanoxin 0.125  un demi matin et soir et avant six mois furosemide     maintenat elle va tres bien mais j ai aussi un epileptique sous phenoleptil 100 mg  et un tres vieux sous tramadol 3x25mg   bref si quelqu un a des bons plans pour des generiques   dites mois   de toute facon je demanderai au veto avant parcequ il m a sauvé mes chiens mais mon porte monnaie ne suis plus  et j ai encore deux autres chiens et cinq chats et un perroquet avant j etais architecte mais maintenant suite a un accident 9 ans de chomage et 57 ans donc trop vieille je n ai plus les memes moyens et je garde mes chiens bien sur  merci pour idees generiques pour tous ces medicaments     murielle maman de cleo black gamin bibou et bandit  et les chats et mon paco perroquet

- - - Mise à jour - - -

j en connais aucun j ai le meme probleme regardez plus loin j explique

----------


## cleomurielle

attention vetmedin dans frolic   c est trop sale  si voytre chien est sous vetmedin    alimentation sans sel   dixit mon veto  et medecins humains aussi  !!!!!!!!

----------


## Jade01

*Bonsoir, je rappelle que la vente de médicaments est interdite sur Rescue .*

----------

